# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κουνέλι με περίεργη συμπεριφορά.......

## xarhs

παιδια εχω ενα κουνελι (δηλαδη της αδερφης μου υποτιθεται οτι ειναι) και επειδη ηθελε να ζευγαρωσει αλλαξε τελειως συμπεριφορα...... επιτιθονταν σε οτι κινουνταν και ηταν στην τσιτα συνεχεια...... το πηγα πριν ενα μηνα για ζευγαρωμα αλλα με το ταξιδι(30 λεπτα) αγχωθηκε  και δεν ηθελε..... τωρα παλι του εφερα ενα αρσενικο ενος φιλου δανεικο αλλα συμπεριφερεται τελειως διαφορετικα...... μπαινει πανω στο αρσενικο και ουτε εγω ξερω τι προσπαθει να κανει... μετα καθεται διπλα του και ξαπλωνει στο πριονιδι)...  δεν του εχω βαλει φωλια γιατι δεν ξερω απο κουνελια....... αλλα  παραγγειλα μια καλου κακου.... ειναι περιπου 9-10 μηνων....... και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.....????? λετε να φταιει το αρσενικο??????

----------


## Καρολίνα

lol

παρότι το φόρουμ δεν είναι για κουνέλια.................  :: 

καταρχήν είναι σίγουρο πως του φταίει ότι θέλει να ζευγαρώσει; έπειτα.. δεν φέρνεις ένα νέο κουνέλι στον χώρο του και περιμένεις να πάνε όλα καλά :-) Θέλουν... τον τρόπο και τον χρόνο τους, και στην αρχή.. μαζί τους εσύ (αν δεν θές να "φάει" το ένα το άλλο!)

----------


## xarhs

δεν ειμαι γραμμενος σε αλλο φορουμ γι αυτο και ειπα να μου ληθει εδω η απορια....... (εχω μαθει και τα παιδια)...... επανερχομαι στο θεμα μας.......... τωρα τα εχω χωρισει και εχω κολλητα τα κλουβια για να μην γινει τπτ............  αλλα το αρσενικο δεν κανει την πρωτη κινηση ενω θα επρεπε.......... εγω χρονο να τους δωσω οσο θελουν.... αλλα το κουνελι το αρσενικο θα μου το παρει μεθαυριο........ και αμα δεν γινει τπτ τωρα...... μετα περνει παραταση για το πασχα επειδη φευγω.....!!!!!!  το θυληκο προσπαθει να τον προσελκησει με φιλια και αγκαλιες και αυτος δεν αντιδραει.....!!!!!  μαλλον θα θελουν τον χρονο τους τι να πω....!!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

το θέμα είναι πως το κουνέλι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα πουλιά (τα κλουβιά δίπλα δίπλα κτλ). Οι τρείς μέρες που λές είναι τρομακτικά λίγος χρόνος  :Happy: 
Επίσης έχε υπόψη πως (από ότι διάβασα κάπου στο διαδίκτυο - δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς), από την στιγμή που θα ζευγαρώσει μία φορά, μετά θα θέλει συνέχεια. (με επιφύλαξη αυτού).. σίγουρα θέλεις κάτι τέτοιο; :-)


(Καλύτερα αντί πριονίδι, βάζε πέλλετ. Και πάνω στο τρίχωμα του κουνελιού δεν κολλάει.. και δεν πετάγεται παντού τριγύρω.. και κυρίως είναι σούπερ απορροφητικό)

----------


## xarhs

δεν ξερω τιποτα απο κουνελια εγω...... και για αυτο απευθυνομαι  εδω..!!!!!! μακαρι να ζευγαρωσει μια απο αυτες τις μερες....... γιατι θα  σαλεψει χωρις αρσενικο.....!!!!!! του βαζουμε και πελλετ....... και κατι χρωματιστα....... και μερικες φορες πριονιδι

----------


## mariakappa

εαν το αρσενικο ηθελε να ζευγαρωσει θα το εκανε αμεσως.ποσο χρονων ειναι και τα 2? το οτι τον καβαλικευει ειναι για να τον προκαλεσει για να ζευγαρωσει.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Μαρία, ξέρεις αν ισχύει ότι μετά θα θέλει ξανά και ξανά;  διότι εγώ στη δική μου δεν το αποφασίζω μόνο για αυτό τον λόγο

----------


## xarhs

μαρια μπαινει απο πανω το θυληκο........ και κανει οπως ενα αρσενικο..!!!!!! μετα τον φιλαει και ξαπλωνει διπλα του..... στο αρσενικο....!!!!! και το αρσενικο καθεται σαν αγαλμα και δεν κανει τπτ!!!!!! το δικο μου ειναι 9-10 μηνων..... το αρσενικο 2 η 3 χρονων........ δεν ρωτησα.... αλλα μου ειπε οτι ζευγαρωνει εγγυημενα.......

----------


## mariakappa

δυστυχως οταν τα ζευγαρια ξεκινησουν το ζευγαρωμα δεν σταματανε να γεννουν.δεν ειναι τυχαιο το "κουνελα".το θηλυκο πολλες φορες για να τον προκαλεσει ανεβαινει επανω του και παιζει τον ρολο του αρσενικου.αυτο βεβαια το κανει και για αλλους 2 λογους.για παιχνιδι ή για να δειξει ποιος ειναι το αφεντικο αλλα στην περιπτωση μας δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.οταν ξεκινησει ο οιστρος τους αλλαζουν εντελως συμπεριφορα.συμπεριφεροντ  ι σαν τρελα, ευτυχως ομως οχι ολα τα κουνελια.πχ ο αρσενικος μου δεν ηταν επιθετικος αλλα ηταν ικανος να φαει τα καγκελα του κλουβιου του για να φτασει στην θηλυκια.η θηλικια μου την πρωτη φορα που ειχε οιστρος τρομαξα να την αναγνωρισω.μαδιοταν σαν τρελη για να φτιαξει φωλια και αλιμονο σε οποιον την εμποδιζε.ευτυχως εχουν στειρωθει απο 5 μηνων και τα 2 και ζουνε αγαπημενα.
ο αρσενικος που σου εφεραν δεν νομιζω να ειναι θερμος και δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα δεν βλεπω να ζευγαρωνουν.την πρωτη φορα δεν ζευγαρωσε οχι απο στρες αλλα γιατι της τελειωσε ο οιστρος.την επομενη φορα να κινηθεις πιο γρηγορα.αλλα θα δωσω και στους 2 μια συμβουλη.να τα στειρωσετε.

----------


## xarhs

οποτε μαρια ο αρσενικος δεν κανει για την περιπτωση μου........ και δεν βρισκω αλλο παιδι που να εχει αρσενικο!!!!!!!!! το θυληκο θελει να κανει τρελα παιχνιδια με το αρσενικο... και αυτο κανει λες και ειναι στην απομονωση....!!!!!!! σε ευχαριστω μαρια για τη βοηθεια........

----------


## maria ps

καλημέρα, είναι σίγουρο οτι το δικό σου κουνελάκι είναι θηλυκό? γιατί εμένα μου χάρισαν κάποιο για θηλυκό και όταν το είδε ο γιατρός ήταν αρσενικό

----------


## xarhs

ναι ειναι θυληκο....... το πηγα σε ειδικο πριν ενα μηνα..... μου ειπε θυληκο.......... και τωρα που ηρθε ο ανθρωπος να μου φερει το αρσενικο παλι θυληκο μου ειπε...... ειναι σιγουρα..... εξαλλου πριν ενα μηνα που το πηγα για ζευγαρωμα... το αρσενικο ειχε μπει απο πανω της αλλα αυτη δεν ηθελε γιατι επηραστηκε απο το ταξιδι...... τωρα μολις εβαλα το αρσενικο το καβαλαει...... και προσπαθει να μπει απο κατω του για να το ξυπνησει......... να αναφερω οτι το αρσενικο ειναι λιονταρακι..... και το δικο μου λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο το αρσενικο!!!!  αυτο που με εχει τρελανει ομως ειναι οτι το αρσενικο κολλαει στα καγκελα το κεφαλι του λες και το εχω βαλει σε φυλακη...... τα εχω σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια και θα το επιστρεψω μου φενεται..... ειμαι να τρεχω παλι

----------


## maria83

γιατι Χαρη δεν μου εστλενες μηνυματακι στο fb? αφου ξερεις πως ειχα κουνελια. Τελοσπαντων.... Το κουνελι σου ,οπως σου ειχα ξαναπει ειναι αγριο γιατι δεν το βγαζεις ποτε εκτος κλουβιου. Να ξερεις πως τα κουνελια αναπτυσσουν διαφορες τετοιες περιεργες συμπεριφορες. Επισης το οτι δεν ζευγαρωνει με τον αρσενικο μπορει να γινεται ειτε γιατι δεν ειναι σε οιστρο ειτε γιατι θελει την κυριαρχια του χωρου της. Να προσεχεις αν τα εχεις μαζι γιατι ενδεχεται να τραυματησει τον αρσενικο. Τα αρσενικα κυριως ειναι σε οιστρο μονιμως ασχετα αν δεν ζευγαρωσουν καμια φορα( η φυση βλπεις).. Τουλαχιστον τα δικα μου ετσι εκαναν. Το πριονιδι που θα βαζεις να ειναι ειδικο για κουνελια ,να μην κανουν καμια δερματιτιδα. Επισης να του δινεις και λαχανικα να τρωει,οχι μονο κουνελινη. Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως θα επρεπε να το αφηνεις και ελευθερο παντως,κριμα ειναι να βασανιζεται το ζωο. Αν τυχον ζευγαρωσει και μεινει εγκυος να περιμενεις πως θα δεις σε καποια φαση να κανει μια φωλια με την γουνα της. Μαδανε την γουνα τους και κανουν φωλια οταν ειναι να γεννησουν. Α!! και να ξερεις πως γεννανε ΠΟΛΛΑ!

----------


## ggamb

πηγενε εσυ την θυληκιά στο κλουβί του αρσενικού εκει που τον έχει ο ιδιοκτήτης του μόνιμα. Εκεί είναι ο χώρος του και θα νιώθει άνετα και σύγουρα θα έχεις αποτελέσματα! αν τώρα είναι πολύ παχύς ο κούνελος μην περιμένεις και πολά ψάξε για άλλον! απο την στιγμή που θα ζευγαρώσουν μέτρας 30 μέρες τότε θα γεννήσει. Μια βδομάδα πρίν αρχίζει να φτιάχνει φωλιά να της βάλεις ένα κουτί και άχυρο μέσα θα μαδήσει και λιγα μαλιά και θα την φτιάξει. Μην ξεχάσεις τις ημέρες της γέννας να έχει πολύ νερό γιατι διψάει πολύ και άν δεν βρεί θα φάει τα μικρά! Αυτα που σου λέω είναι στάνταρ!!! είμαι απο χωριό και είχαμε χρόνια κουνέλια!

----------


## adreas

Μάλλον  δεν  ήταν η  μέρες  της  για αυτό. Αν  είναι   η μέρα  της   θα το  καταλάβεις  αμέσως από  τον  αρσενικό που   θα  ανέβει απάνω  της  και μόλις  γίνει  πράξη γυρίζει  ανάποδα  πέφτει πίσω  και  σταματάει. Θα  βάζεις  τον κούνελο  στην  κουνέλα και  θα  τα κοιτάς  για  10 λεπτά  αν  όχι την  άλλη  μέρα και  ξανά  μέχρι να……….

----------


## ggamb

Στις κουνέλες και στα κουνέλια γενικά ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ είναι η μέρα τους! απο εκεί εχει βγει και η φράση ''το κάνουν σαν τα κουνέλια''! απλά η δικία σου εχει στερηση και προσπαθεί πάση θυσία να προσελκήσει τον κούνελο!

----------


## adreas

> Στις κουνέλες και στα κουνέλια γενικά ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ είναι η μέρα τους! απο εκεί εχει βγει και η φράση ''το κάνουν σαν τα κουνέλια''! απλά η δικία σου εχει στερηση και προσπαθεί πάση θυσία να προσελκήσει τον κούνελο!


Λάθος

----------


## ggamb

Μπορεί και να έχουν δεν είμαι και κτηνίατρος! Παντός είναι παρα πολές αυτές οι μέρες!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δεν ξερω τι κανουν οι κουνελες γενικα....... η δικια μου ομως τωρα το γυρησε σε επιθεση...... απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη...... παει ο οιστρος και χαθηκαν ολα....... εβαλα τον κουνελο μεσα και του εβγακε κομματια γουνας..... μολις εβαλα και εγω το χερι μου..... γρυλιζε και τιναζονταν σαν γατα........!!!!!! ειναι μερες που θελει και μερες που δεν θελει...!!!!!   τωρα θα βρω αλλον γαπμρο αφου ο αυτος δεν εκανε τη δουλεια......... να στοιχηματισω να την ξανα παω σε αλλο μερος δεν προκειτε.......... μονο στο χωρο της λειτουργει!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη εχεις σκεφτει τι θα κανεις τα κουνελακια? τι μεγεθος εχει το κλουβι της?

----------


## xarhs

καλα το κλουβι αστο ποσο ειναι........ μπορει να εχει μηκος και 2 μετρα..... ειναι τεραστιο....!!!!! τα κουνελακια θα τα δωσω σε γνωστους...!!!!!! ζητανε πολλοι...... αλλα εγω θελω να κρατησω και μερικα.....!!!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Γιατί γίνεσαι τόσο πιεστικός με το κουνελάκι;.. αμά δεν θέλει.. απλά.. άστο.........

Έπειτα, σου είπα κάτι πιο κάτω... (επιβεβαίωσέ το βέβαια κιόλας).. αν τη βάλεις μία φορά, μετά θα θέλει συνέχεια.. και η κατάσταση θα χειροτερέψει. Και για τη ψυχολογία του κουνελιού.. και για εσένα (με τη συμπεριφορά της).

Πάντα θα βρίσκεις να τα δίνεις; .. απορία :-)

----------


## xarhs

η αναπαραγωγικη διαδικασια καρολινα  ειναι σημαντικη........... εφοσον θελει και ειναι σε οιστρο...... πρεπει να το ζευγαρωσω...... η αλλη επιλογη ειναι να το στειρωσω.......!!!!! εχω ανθρωπους να δωσω....... και αμα δεν βρω..... πεταω μια αγγελια και αξαφανιζονται

----------


## Καρολίνα

Εγώ πάντος Χάρη δεν την έχω ζευγαρώσει, μα ούτε στείρωση της έχω κάνει. Βέβαια δεν με προβληματίζει και η συμπεριφορά της - ακόμη έστω - αν και εως τώρα, μία φορά (επί 2ήμερο) ήταν αγριεμένη (σαν αυτό που περιέγραψες). Αλλά μετά... πάλι το γνωστό παιχνιδιάρικο-χαδιάρικο κουνέλι............

----------


## xarhs

καρολινα ειναι σε οιστρο μερικες μερες.......... και βασανιζονται και αυτα......... πρεπει...!!!!! γιατι ετσι ειναι η φυση...!!!!! η μητροτητα ειναι δικαιωμα τους και υποχρεωση μας....!!!!!! στο τελος γινονται επιθετικα μαζι μας...... γιατι δεν ξερουν τι τους φταιει..!!!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Και είναι κι ο λόγος που δεν είμαι υπέρ σε μία στείρωση (σε κανένα ζώο μου).. απλά διότι θεωρώ δεν είμαι η κατάλληλη να κρίνω κι αποφασίσω κάτι τέτοιο.. για αυτό, χωρίς αυτό. Επίσης, η κτηνίατρός της που είπε πως μία στείρωση δεν είναι απαραίτητη εφόσον το κουνέλι δεν θα έρθει σε επαφή με άλλο αρσενικό. Και στην περίπτωση (πιθανότητες) που αυτό της δημιουργήσει στο μέλλον πρόβλημα (ιατρικό).. είναι αντιμετωπίσιμο - οπότε το αφήνω στο "βλέποντας και κάνοντας".

Από την άλλη.. σκέφτομαι πως.. δεν θα είναι χειρότερο όταν μετά την πρώτη φορά θα θέλει πιο έντονα; Και κυρίως... φοβάμαι μήπως τα κουνελάκια καταλήξουν σε λάθος χέρια.. όπου αργότερα βρεθούν άγνωστο που (είναι γνωστό ότι πολλοί παίρνουν για "δώρο" για το παιδί τους ένα ζώο - το κουνέλι ιδίως το θεωρούν κι "εύκολη υπόθεση" (διαφωνώ)... και κάποια στιγμή που είτε το παιδί το βαρέθηκε.. είτε οι ίδιοι την φροντίδα του............ η ψυχούλα πάει στα αζήτητα (αυτό με προβληματίζει περισσότερο).

Βέβαια εσύ λές πως έχεις κόσμο για να δώσεις.....  κάτι που δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητήσω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη την κλουβα την εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι?

----------


## xarhs

> Χαρη την κλουβα την εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι?


ναι μεσα

----------


## οδυσσέας

μερικα θηλυκα κουνελια συνεχιζουν να εχουν αυτη την επιθετικη συμπεριφορα ακομα και αφου γεννησουν. 

αν επιμενεις να την ζευγαρωσεις για να εχεις κουνελακια και οχι γιατι *πρεπει*, πες μου να σου πω τι θα κανεις.

*το γενναει σαν κουνελα το λεμε για μια γυναικα που εχει κανει πολλα παιδια, γιατι οι κουνελες κανουν (αναλογα την ρατσα) πολλα κουνελακια σε καθε γεννα (δικη μου κουνελα ειχε κανει 16 κουνελακια σε μια γεννα).

*οσο για το καθε ποτε εχει οιστρο η κουνελα ειναι καθε 30 μερες περιπου αλλα μπορει να ζευγαρωσει και υστερα απο 5 εως 10 μερες απο την στιγμη που θα γεννησει.

----------


## xarhs

οδυσσεα εγω θελω κουνελακια........  και τωρα το επεστρεψα το αρσενικο...!!!!!!  θα βρω ομως αλλο να το ζευγαρωσω...... αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε θελει η δικια μου ...!!!!!! μηπως οταν δεν επιτετιθεται και καθεται να το χαιδεψω ειναι ετοιμο...??????? οταν το πιανω και δεν εχει επιθετικη συμπεριφορα σηκωνει και την ουρα σαν να περιμενει να ερθει το αρσενικο απο πανω.......?????

----------


## οδυσσέας

δες αυτο προς το παρον και αργοτερα θα σου πω και αλλα.
http://translate.google.com/translat...c-03-Chap1.htm

----------


## xarhs

οδυσσεα σε ευχαριστω πολλυ....... με την πρωτη καλη ευκαιρια θα το μαθω απεξω.... χαχαχ!!!!! εγω ηθελα να ξεκινησω και καποια ρατσα σε εκτροφη...(πολλυ μικρης εμβελειας)

----------


## adreas

Από  την  τέταρτη μέρα  ως  την  8η   είναι άσφαλτο το  ζευγάρωμα  αλλά για  μένα  είναι λίγο  νωρίς

----------


## mariakappa

> η αναπαραγωγικη διαδικασια καρολινα  ειναι σημαντικη........... εφοσον θελει και ειναι σε οιστρο...... πρεπει να το ζευγαρωσω...... η αλλη επιλογη ειναι να το στειρωσω.......!!!!! εχω ανθρωπους να δωσω....... και αμα δεν βρω..... πεταω μια αγγελια και αξαφανιζονται



χαρη αυτο δεν ειναι λυση.δεν πεταμε θα κουνελακια γιατι καταληγουν σε στοματα φιδιων.σκεψου το και αυτο.

καρολινα και χαρη θελω να σας πω το εξης.εχω 2 κουνελια σχεδον 4 ετων.οτι κι αν παιρνω σε ζωο θελω παντα να ειναι ζευγαρι για να υπαρχει συντροφικοτητα.δεν ηξερα απο την αρχη οτι ηταν αρσενικο και θηλυκο αλλα ευτυχως πηγα καλα η διαλογη.στο θεμα της στειρωσης τωρα.
το να μην τα αφησω ποτε να ζευγαρωσουν ειναι θεμα υπευθυνοτητας εκ μερους μου (χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι εσεις δεν ειστε, απλα εγω ετσι το σκεπτομαι για μενα).δεν θελω τα ζωα μου με δικη μου συναινεση να πεσουν σε λαθος χερια και εν γνωση μου να βοηθησω στη συνεχιση του προβληματος κακοποιησης ζωων.ετσι αποφασισα την στειρωση και για τα 2.αφενος να μην υποφερουν απο οιστρους και αφετερου για να τα προστατευσω απο καρκινους, πυομητρες, κτλ.
καρολινα διαφωνω καθετα με την γιατρο σου οτι τα προβληματα που δημιουργουνται σε περιπτωση μη στειρωσης ειναι αντιμετωπισιμα.ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπιζονται γιατι δεν προλαβαινεις.το κουνελι δεν ειναι σκυλος.δεν εχει τις ιδιες αντοχες.στο λεω οχι γιατι ειμαι ξερολας αλλα γιατι το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ πριν το επιχειρησω καθως στεναχωριωμουν και εγω.και κυριως γιατι αισθανομουν οτι το αρσενικο μου το εκανα gay.τωρα που εχει περασει τοσος καιρος σου λεω με μεγαλη ειλικρινια οτι θα το ξανακανα.το αρσενικο εννοειται οτι παρεμεινε αρσενικο απλα δεν παραγει.και επιπλεον δεν σπαζοκεφαλιαζω με αρρωστιες.εαν ψαξετε στο διαδυκτιο θα δειτε οτι κανενα κουνελακι δεν επιβιωσε απο καρκινο, για να μην σας πω οτι εαν χειρουργηθουν οι πιθανοτητες να επιζησουν μετα ειναι ελαχιστες.ψαξτε το και θα με θυμηθειτε.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καρολινα διαφωνω καθετα με την γιατρο σου οτι τα προβληματα που δημιουργουνται σε περιπτωση μη στειρωσης ειναι αντιμετωπισιμα.ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπιζονται γιατι δεν προλαβαινεις.το κουνελι δεν ειναι σκυλος.δεν εχει τις ιδιες αντοχες.στο λεω οχι γιατι ειμαι ξερολας αλλα γιατι το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ πριν το επιχειρησω καθως στεναχωριωμουν και εγω.και κυριως γιατι αισθανομουν οτι το αρσενικο μου το εκανα gay.τωρα που εχει περασει τοσος καιρος σου λεω με μεγαλη ειλικρινια οτι θα το ξανακανα.το αρσενικο εννοειται οτι παρεμεινε αρσενικο απλα δεν παραγει.και επιπλεον δεν σπαζοκεφαλιαζω με αρρωστιες.εαν ψαξετε στο διαδυκτιο θα δειτε οτι κανενα κουνελακι δεν επιβιωσε απο καρκινο, για να μην σας πω οτι εαν χειρουργηθουν οι πιθανοτητες να επιζησουν μετα ειναι ελαχιστες.ψαξτε το και θα με θυμηθειτε.


Μαρία μου εγώ δεν έκανα τη στείρωση ακριβώς επειδή η γιατρός μου είπε το παραπάνω. Οπότε εφόσον είναι έτσι - κι έχω εμπιστοσύνη στα λόγια σου - να πάω να την στειρώσω. Κι απο εκεί και πέρα μπορώ να της πάρω και παρεούλα που δεν το είχα σκοπό ακριβώς λόγω των 'ανεξέλεγκτων' γεννήσεων (άνευ στείρωσης), κάτι που έχω κάνει σε όλα τα άλλα ζώα μου.. "δυό - δυό")!


Ευχαριστώ! (Η κουνέλα μου λογικά θα σου χρωστάει χάρη για την παρέα της)  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## xarhs

> χαρη αυτο δεν ειναι λυση.δεν πεταμε θα κουνελακια γιατι καταληγουν σε στοματα φιδιων.σκεψου το και αυτο.
> 
> καρολινα και χαρη θελω να σας πω το εξης.εχω 2 κουνελια σχεδον 4 ετων.οτι κι αν παιρνω σε ζωο θελω παντα να ειναι ζευγαρι για να υπαρχει συντροφικοτητα.δεν ηξερα απο την αρχη οτι ηταν αρσενικο και θηλυκο αλλα ευτυχως πηγα καλα η διαλογη.στο θεμα της στειρωσης τωρα.
> το να μην τα αφησω ποτε να ζευγαρωσουν ειναι θεμα υπευθυνοτητας εκ μερους μου (χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι εσεις δεν ειστε, απλα εγω ετσι το σκεπτομαι για μενα).δεν θελω τα ζωα μου με δικη μου συναινεση να πεσουν σε λαθος χερια και εν γνωση μου να βοηθησω στη συνεχιση του προβληματος κακοποιησης ζωων.ετσι αποφασισα την στειρωση και για τα 2.αφενος να μην υποφερουν απο οιστρους και αφετερου για να τα προστατευσω απο καρκινους, πυομητρες, κτλ.
> καρολινα διαφωνω καθετα με την γιατρο σου οτι τα προβληματα που δημιουργουνται σε περιπτωση μη στειρωσης ειναι αντιμετωπισιμα.ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπιζονται γιατι δεν προλαβαινεις.το κουνελι δεν ειναι σκυλος.δεν εχει τις ιδιες αντοχες.στο λεω οχι γιατι ειμαι ξερολας αλλα γιατι το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ πριν το επιχειρησω καθως στεναχωριωμουν και εγω.και κυριως γιατι αισθανομουν οτι το αρσενικο μου το εκανα gay.τωρα που εχει περασει τοσος καιρος σου λεω με μεγαλη ειλικρινια οτι θα το ξανακανα.το αρσενικο εννοειται οτι παρεμεινε αρσενικο απλα δεν παραγει.και επιπλεον δεν σπαζοκεφαλιαζω με αρρωστιες.εαν ψαξετε στο διαδυκτιο θα δειτε οτι κανενα κουνελακι δεν επιβιωσε απο καρκινο, για να μην σας πω οτι εαν χειρουργηθουν οι πιθανοτητες να επιζησουν μετα ειναι ελαχιστες.ψαξτε το και θα με θυμηθειτε.


εννοειτε οτι αμα εβαζα αγγελια δεν θα το εδινα στον καθενα..........   η στειρωση αμα δεν θες μικρα ειναι η καλυτερη λυση......!!!!  αλλα εγω μεχρι στιγμης δεν το εχω δοκιμασει και ουτε θελω....... γιατι σε ολα τα ζωα η αγαμημενη μου εποχη ειναι η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη ξερεις ημερομηνια γεννησης τις κουνελας? ειναι νανακι? τι μεγεθος εχει?

----------


## xarhs

την πηραμε περιση το πασχα....... που ηταν ενα μηνων και κατι..!!!! ναι ειναι νανακι...... αλλα οχι καθαρη ρατσα... βασικα ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη απο νανακι....... εεεε με το ματι την κοβω 1.5 κιλο 2 το πολλυ.....

----------


## οδυσσέας

κατα την γνωμη μου εφταιγε το αρσενικο. να βρεις εναν κουνελο εμπειρο στο ζευγαρωμα. 

για να δεις ποτε η κουνελα ειναι ετοιμη για ζευγαρωμα θα την κοιταξεις απο κατω οπως στην φωτογραφια τερμα δεξια.



[IMG][/IMG]

αν εχει αυτο το χρωμα, δεν ειναι στις μερες της. οταν γινει σκουρο κοκκινο και προς το μελανο τοτε να την πας στον κουνελο.

----------

